# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  وقفة إجلال لـ ابن مالك رحمه الله

## ابن تيميـة

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ........ وبعد :
فـ أبو عبدالله جمال الدين ابن مالك رحمه الله هو من هو في علم العربية , وهو الأستاذ المقدم في هذا الشأن , وقد من الله تعالى علي اليوم أن انتهيت من كتاب "النحو الوافي" ملخصا أهم ما استفدته منه , فذكرت بهذا أبا عبدالله وما له علي من الفضل ، فأحببت أن أُذَكّرَ به , عسى أن يقرأ  قارئ فيقول : رحمك الله أبا عبدالله .
وهذه المرثية كانت من محفوظات الصغر , وهي لـ الحصني رحمة الله عليه , يقول :
يا شتات الأسماء والأفعال..............  ............ بعد موت ابن مالك المفضال 
وانحراف الحروف من بعد ضبط ...................منه في الانفصال والاتصال
مصدرا كان للعلوم بإذن الـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــله من غير شبهة و محال
عدم النعت والتعطف والتو....................  .......... كيد مستبدلا من الإبدال
ألمٌ اعتراه أسكن منه ..............................  .....حركات كانت بغير اعتلال
يا لها سكتة لهمز قضاء......................  .........أورثت طول مدة الانفصال
رفعوه في نعشه فانتصبنا..............  .............نصب تمييز كيف سير الجبال
فخموه عند الصلاة بدلّ......................  ................فأميلت أسراره للدلال
صرفوه يا عظم ما فعلوه....................  ............وهو عدل معرف بالجمال
أدغموه في الترب من غير مثل ......................... سالما من تغير الانتقال 
وقفوا عند قبره ساعة الدفـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــن وقوفا ضرورة الامتثال
ومددنا الأكف نطلب قصرا......................  ... مسكنا للنزيل من ذي الجلال
آخر الآي من سبا  حظنا منه........................  ...... حظه جاء أول الأنفال
يا لسان الأعراب يا جامع الـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــإعراب يا مفهما لكل مقال
يا فريد الزمان في النظم والنثــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ر وفي نقل مسندات العوالي
كم علوم بثثتها في أناس......................  .......علموا ما ثنيت عند الزوال 




والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك.

----------


## أبو القاسم

أحسنتم جزاكم الله خيرا..
قصيدة جميلة

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفي كتابه الفوائد المحوية (أو تسهيل الفوائد والأول أرجح) يقول بعضهم:

إن الإمام جمال الدين فضله ................. إلهه ولنشر العلم أهله
أملى كتابا يسمى بالفوائد لم ................. يزل مفيدا لذي لب تأمله
فكل مسألة في النحو يجمعها ................. إن الفوائد جمع لا نظير له

----------


## أبو عبد الله القاهري

جزاك الله خيراً.
ورحم الله ابن مالك، وأسكنه فسيح جناته.

----------


## ابن تيميـة

أخي "أبو مالك العوضي"و"أبو القاسم" و "أبو عبدالله القاهري"جزاكم الله خيرا على كريم مروركم , وأرجو منكم الدعاء لأبي عبدالله , فإن لكل أحد علينا من الحق بقدر ما أفادنا , وأفاد أمة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم , وقد عَلَّمَنَا بعض من أقرأنا العلم أن أقل ما يجب لأهل العلم : خالص الدعاء وجميل الثناء .



والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## ابن تيميـة

من فوائده رحمه الله :

يقول :

أُرْزٌ  أَََرُزٌّ أُرُزٌّ صح مع أََرُز ................والرُزّ  ُ والرُنزُ قل ما شئت لا عذلا

----------


## ابن تيميـة

مما استوقفني في ترجمة ابن مالك رحمه الله قول الصفدي في الوافي "وانفرد عن المغاربة بشيئين : الكرم ومذهب الشافعي"

----------


## ابن تيميـة

من تصانيف ابن مالك رحمه الله :
ـــ الموصل في نظم المفصل .
ـــ سبك المنظوم وفك المختوم .
ـــ الكافية الشافية (ثلاثة آلاف بيت) , وشرحها .
ـــ الخلاصة (وهي الألفية , والتي هي اختصار للشافية)  .
ـــ  إكمال الإعلام بمثلث الكلام .
ـــ لامية الأفعال , وشرحها .
ـــ فعل وأفعل .
ـــ المقدمة الأسدية .
ـــ عدة اللافظ وعمدة الحافظ .
ـــ النظم الأوجز فيما يُهمز .
ـــ الاعتضاد في الظاء والضاد .
ـــ إعراب مشكل البخاري .
ـــ تحفة المودود في المقصور والمدود .
ـــ شرح التسهيل .
ـــ منظومة فيما ورد من الأفعال بالواو والياء .



أتمنى لو يتحفنا أحد الإخوة بالطبعات التي يرى أنها تفضل غيرها .



والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وما مرتبة هذا الطائي الذي شغل الناس بين علماء النحو أولا ثم اللغة ثانيا؟

----------


## امثل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخي ابن تيمية : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،، وبعد فقد أتحفتنا بهذه الأبيات الرائعة التي قيلت في رثاء ابن مالك ـ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ـ ومما قيل في ألأفيته ، وفي شرح ابن عقيل عليها : 
لألفية الحبر ابن مالك بهجة ********على غيرها فاقت بألف دليل 
عليها شروح ليس يحصى عديدها***** وأحسنها المنسوب لابن عقيل . 
وذكرت من تصانيفه "إعراب مشكل البخاري " ، واسمه الصحيح : 
شواهد التوضيح والتصحيح لمشكلات الجامع الصحيح 
وقد طبع هذا الكتاب مرتين فيما أعلم " إخداهما بتحقيق الستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي والأخرى بتحقيق الدكتور طه محسن ، وهي الطبعة التي ينبغي على طالب العلم اعتمادها ، لخلوها مما يؤخذ على طبعة الأستاذ عبد الباقي ـ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ـ مع الإقرار بفضله ، والاعتراف بما له من أياد بيضاء ناصعة على العلم وأهله ، وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو -الطيب

أخي الكريم ابن تيمية شكر الله لك ما قدمته عن ابن مالك رحمه الله تعالى ، فهو من العلماء الذين أحبهم حبًّا خاصًّا وأجد لذة لذكر أخبارهم وفضلهم وعلمهم ...

----------


## تلميذ ابن تيمية

جزاك الله خيراًشيخنا ابن تيمية....ونفع بك...
ورحم الله ابن مالك وغفر له ونفع بعلمه وجعله من العمل الذي لا ينقطع بعد وفاته...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

جزاك الله خيراً.
ورحم الله ابن مالك، وأسكنه فسيح جناته.
ولكن لى تعليق على العنوان
هل الوقوف إجلالاً به مخالفة شرعية ؟   :Smile:

----------


## عبدالعزيز الحربي

ابن تيمية جزاك الله خيرا وكتب لك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ونسأل الله أن يغفر لابن مالك على ما قدم وأن يرفع لك الدرجات العلية في الدار السنية

----------


## ابن تيميـة

الإخوة الكرام "تلميذ ابن تيمية"و"محمد العمري"و"الأمثل" شكر الله لكم , وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلني وإياكم من أهل العلم الذين يُقدرون أهل العلم .



> ابن تيمية جزاك الله خيرا وكتب لك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ونسأل الله أن يغفر لابن مالك على ما قدم وأن يرفع لك الدرجات العلية في الدار السنية


وإياك أخي الفاضل عبدالعزيز الحربي , وجزاك الله عني خيرا , وأشكر لك جميل كلامك , وأسأل الله لي ولكم أخي الفقه والعمل الصالح .

----------


## أبو الفضل

رفع الله مقام العلم الهمام  ابن مالك رحمه الله 
و أنا أملك له كتاب صغير الحجم طبع حديثا - على ما أظن - اسمه فتاوى في النحو على طريقة الفقهاء و مجموع الفتاوى
و أشكل علي أمر : أليس ابن مالك ظاهري في الفقه

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ....
> و أشكل علي أمر : أليس ابن مالك ظاهري في الفقه


ابن مالك صاحب الألفية   توفي سنة 672    ونسبه الذهبي في تاريخ الإسلام إلى الشافعية
واشكل الأمر عليك فابن مالك الظاهري رجل آخر
الظاهري هو محمد بن محمد بن سهل بن مالك الغرناطي، ولد سنة 672 ومات سنة 730 وكان وزيراً 
قال الحافظ الذهبى " من بيت سيادة ووزارة ولد سنة 672هـ ...قدم علينا فقرا الصحيحين فى دون الشهر وكان أثريا ظاهريا ..."

----------


## ابن تيميـة

من العجائب في سيرة أبي عبدالله رحمه الله : أنه حفظ يوم وفاته ثمانية شواهد .

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> لى تعليق على العنوان
> هل الوقوف إجلالاً به مخالفة شرعية ؟



هو وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "قوموا إلى سيدكم"  من بابة واحدة .



والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> هو وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم "قوموا إلى سيدكم"  من بابة واحدة .
> والله من وراء القصد .


بل هناك فارق كبير أخى الكريم
((قوموا إلى سيدكم)) أمر للأنصار بالقيام إلى سعد في البخاري عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال
لما نزلت بنو قريظة على حكم سعد هو ابن معاذ بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان قريبا منه فجاء على حمار فلما دنا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوموا إلى سيدكم 
- وفي مسلم ...نزل أهل قريظة على حكم سعد بن معاذ فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى سعد فأتاه على حمار فلما دنا قريبا من المسجد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للأنصار قوموا إلى سيدكم
أما الوقوف إجلالاً فمنهي عنه ...في مسلم 624 - حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا ليث ح و حدثنا محمد بن رمح أخبرنا الليث عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال
اشتكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فصلينا وراءه وهو قاعد وأبو بكر يسمع الناس تكبيره فالتفت إلينا فرآنا قياما فأشار إلينا فقعدنا فصلينا بصلاته قعودا فلما سلم قال إن كدتم آنفا لتفعلون فعل فارس والروم يقومون على ملوكهم وهم قعود فلا تفعلوا ائتموا بأئمتكم إن صلى قائما فصلوا قياما وإن صلى قاعدا فصلوا قعودا

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> بل هناك فارق كبير أخى الكريم


لا أرى فرقا أخي الكريم , إذ القيام في الحالين كان قيام احترام وإجلال . والمنهي عنه ــ يا رعاك الله ــ هو أن يكون المرء قاعدا والناس قيام حوله , وهو من فعل الأعاجم . ولست أخالف في أنه لم يكن من هدي الرعيل الأول القيام لأحد , اللهم إلا أن تكون هناك مصلحة راجحة .
وسئل ابن تيمية عن " النهوض والقيام الذي يعتاده الناس من الإكرام عند قدوم شخص معين معتبر هل يجوز أم لا ؟ وإذا كان يغلب على ظن المتقاعد عن ذلك أن القادم يخجل أو يتأذى باطنا وربما أدى ذلك إلى بغض وعداوة ومقت وأيضا المصادفات في المحافل وغيرها وتحريك الرقاب إلى جهة الأرض والانخفاض هل يجوز ذلك أم يحرم ؟ فإن فعل ذلك الرجل عادة وطبعا ليس فيه له قصد هل يحرم عليه أم لا يجوز ذلك في حق الأشراف والعلماء وفيمن يرى مطمئنا بذلك دائما هل يأثم على ذلك أم لا ؟ وإذا قال سجدت لله هل يصح ذلك أو لا ؟ .
فأجاب : الحمد لله رب العالمين . لم تكن عادة السلف على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفائه الراشدين : أن يعتادوا القيام كلما يرونه عليه السلام كما يفعله كثير من الناس ؛ بل قد قال أنس بن مالك : لم يكن شخص أحب إليهم من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانوا إذا رأوه لم يقوموا له لما يعلمون من كراهته ,
لذلك ؛ ولكن ربما قاموا للقادم من مغيبه تلقيا له كما { روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قام لعكرمة } { وقال للأنصار لما قدم سعد بن معاذ : قوموا إلى سيدكم } وكان قد قدم ليحكم في بني قريظة لأنهم نزلوا على حكمه . والذي ينبغي للناس : أن يعتادوا اتباع السلف على ما كانوا عليه على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنهم خير القرون وخير الكلام كلام الله وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يعدل أحد عن هدي خير الورى وهدي خير القرون إلى ما هو دونه . وينبغي للمطاع أن لا يقر ذلك مع أصحابه بحيث إذا رأوه لم يقوموا له إلا في اللقاء المعتاد .
وأما القيام لمن يقدم من سفر ونحو ذلك تلقيا له فحسن . وإذا كان من عادة الناس إكرام الجائي بالقيام ولو ترك لا أعتقد أن ذلك لترك حقه أو قصد خفضه ولم يعلم العادة الموافقة للسنة فالأصلح أن يقام له لأن ذلك أصلح لذات البين وإزالة التباغض والشحناء ؛ وأما من عرف عادة القوم الموافقة للسنة : فليس في ترك ذلك إيذاء له وليس هذا القيام المذكور في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم { من سره أن يتمثل له الرجال قياما فليتبوأ مقعده من النار } فإن ذلك أن يقوموا له وهو قاعد ليس هو أن يقوموا لمجيئه إذا جاء ؛ ولهذا فرقوا بين أن يقال قمت إليه وقمت له والقائم للقادم ساواه في القيام بخلاف القائم للقاعد . [وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم : { أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما صلى بهم قاعدا صلوا قياما أمرهم بالقعود . وقال : لا تعظموني كما يعظم الأعاجم بعضها بعضا } ] , وقد نهاهم عن القيام في الصلاة وهو قاعد لئلا يتشبه بالأعاجم الذين يقومون لعظمائهم وهم قعود . وجماع ذلك كله الذي يصلح اتباع عادات السلف وأخلاقهم والاجتهاد عليه بحسب الإمكان . فمن لم يعقد ذلك ولم يعرف أنه العادة وكان في ترك معاملته بما اعتاد من الناس من الاحترام مفسدة راجحة : فإنه يدفع أعظم الفسادين بالتزام أدناهما كما يجب فعل أعظم الصلاحين بتفويت أدناهما .



والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يا جماعة الخير، الموضوع كان مزحة من أبي محمد، فلا داعي للخروج عن الموضوع.
خليها ( جلسة إجلال ) يا سيدي ، ولا تزعل (ابتسامة)

----------


## ابو بردة

---مكرر

----------


## ابو بردة

> جزاك الله خيراً.
> ورحم الله ابن مالك، وأسكنه فسيح جناته.
> ولكن لى تعليق على العنوان
> هل الوقوف إجلالاً به مخالفة شرعية ؟





> 


أخي الكريم 
الوقوف المنهي عنه ما يكون وقوفا على الرجلين تعظيما لمن كان جالسا عنده
وفي زماننا الوقوف على الرجلين تعظيما للميت عند ذكره
أما الوقوف هنا فهو الكلام في فضائل العالم ومناقبه والثناء عليه وما زال أهل العلم يكتبون في مناقب من سبقهم ويقفون عند فضائلهم فهذا لا يدخل البتة في الوقوف المنهي عنه 
--- فتأمل

فليعذرني المشايخ للتقدم بين أيديهم

----------


## ابو بردة

> جزاك الله خيراً.
> ورحم الله ابن مالك، وأسكنه فسيح جناته.
> ولكن لى تعليق على العنوان
> هل الوقوف إجلالاً به مخالفة شرعية ؟





> 


أخي الكريم 
الوقوف المنهي عنه ما يكون وقوفا على الرجلين تعظيما لمن كان جالسا عنده
وفي زماننا الوقوف على الرجلين تعظيما للميت عند ذكره
أما الوقوف هنا فهو الكلام في فضائل العالم ومناقبه والثناء عليه وما زال أهل العلم يكتبون في مناقب من سبقهم ويقفون عند فضائلهم فهذا لا يدخل البتة في الوقوف المنهي عنه 
--- فتأمل
فليعذرني المشايخ للتقدم بين أيديهم

----------


## ابن تيميـة

يرفع لعيني أبي عبدالله (ابتسامة)

----------


## حاتم الفرائضي

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين

----------


## أبو شهاب النحوي

(ابن مالك ) علم الأعلام ، وخاتمة المتأخرين ، رجل صالح ، نحوي ، مطلع على الحديث والقرءاءت وشعر العرب ، حتى فاق الكثيرين في تلك الفنون.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> وما مرتبة هذا الطائي الذي شغل الناس بين علماء النحو أولا ثم اللغة ثانيا؟


كأني قرأت لأحدهم _أظنه السبكي_ أنه مجتهد لا يتقيد لا بالبصريين ولا بالكوفيين ولا بسيبويه ولا بغيرهم

هل من مفيد حول هذا؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> كأني قرأت لأحدهم _أظنه السبكي_ أنه مجتهد لا يتقيد لا بالبصريين ولا بالكوفيين ولا بسيبويه ولا بغيرهم
> 
> هل من مفيد حول هذا؟


هذا واضح من كتبه لا يحتاج إلى بحث، فهو يخالف سيبويه أحيانا، ويوافق الكوفيين أحيانا، وإن كان لا يخرج عن النهج البصري في الأعم الأغلب.
بل إنه هو نفسه يقول القول في الألفية مثلا ويخالفه في كتاب آخر كالتسهيل، ذكر ذلك الشاطبي في المقاصد الشافية مرارا.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

نعم هو واضح من كتبه

قصدت أن هذا وغيره من استقلالية في البحث والاختيار وتضجر أبي حيان من ذلك يدل على أنه كان مجتهدا مطلقا في النحو
وهل في اللغة كذلك؟

أم أن طبقات العلماء في فني النحو واللغة ليس واضحا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هناك فرق بين سلوك سبيل المجتهدين وبين بلوغ رتبة الاجتهاد، بمعنى أن بعض الناس قد يظن نفسه مجتهدا فيستقل بالاستنباط مع أنه عند العلماء لم يبلغ هذه المرتبة.
وابن مالك يسلك سبيل المجتهدين بلا نزاع، وأما كونه قد بلغ هذه المرتبة حقا فهذا قول الأكثرين.
وبحسب اطلاعي لم أر أبا حيان طعن في اجتهاد ابن مالك، وإنما كان يطعن عليه في بعض أقواله وأنه لم يأخذ العلم عن الشيوخ، مع أن ابن مالك شيخ شيخه ابن النحاس رحم الله الجميع.
وأبو حيان أيضا يسلك سبيل المجتهدين في الترجيح.

والاجتهاد في النحو معناه الاطلاع على جملة غالبة من كلام العرب بحيث يمكنه أن يدعي الاستقراء؛ لأنه من الواضح أن الاستقراء لا يمكن أن يقوم على معرفة قليلة من كلام العرب، وليس المقصود بالاجتهاد في النحو أن يحفظ الإنسان كل كتب النحو، فإن هذا القدر لا يمكن أن يصل بالإنسان إلى الاجتهاد في النحو، وإنما يوصل إلى ذلك بمعرفة أكثر كلام العرب الذي بلغنا، وقد كان ابن مالك بهذه المرتبة.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

وأذكر من الأدلة على سعة اطلاعه وحفظه لكلام العرب أنهم ذكروا في ترجمته أنه جلس يوما وذكر ما انفرد به صاحب المحكم عن الأزهري في اللغة وهذا أمر معجز لأنه يريد ينقل الكتابين

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> أخي ابن تيمية : ذكرت من تصانيفه "إعراب مشكل البخاري " ، واسمه الصحيح : 
> شواهد التوضيح والتصحيح لمشكلات الجامع الصحيح 
> 
> وقد طبع هذا الكتاب مرتين فيما أعلم " إخداهما بتحقيق الستاذ محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي والأخرى بتحقيق الدكتور طه محسن ، وهي الطبعة التي ينبغي على طالب العلم اعتمادها ، لخلوها مما يؤخذ على طبعة الأستاذ عبد الباقي ـ رحمه الله رحمة واسعة


 

الظاهر والله تعالى أعلم أنهما كتابان مختلفان , والذي ذكرته حفظك الله عبارة عن أسئلة عن بعض الأحاديث  , وقد رجح بعض الباحثين أن السائل في هذا المؤلف هو الإمام النووي رحمه الله .


والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

اعذروني مسألة فرعية !
من العجيب أن كل من سمعته أو قرأت له يتكلم عن ابن مالك يقول : هو الإمام أبو عبد الله جمال الدين محمد ابن مالك ... الخ ) حتى محمد محيي الدين نفسه محقق شرح ابن عقيل يقول ذلك
أليس ( جمال الدين ) لقبا و ( أبو عبد الله ) كنية و ( محمد ابن مالك ) اسما 
وهو يقول في ألفيته عن العلم 
و اسما أتى و كنية و لقبا         وأخرن ذا إن سواه صحبا 
أي أنه يجب تأخير اللقب إذا صاحَب الاسم أو صاحَب الكنية ، ووافقه الجميع في عدم جواز تقدم اللقب على الاسم وخالفه البعض في رأيه عدم جواز تقدم اللقب على الكنية فجوزوه
فما بالهم يقدمون اللقب على الاسم و على الكنية في اسمه هو ؟

----------


## أبو سعيد أمين

يكفي من إمامته إجماع الناس عليها شرقا وغربا
وقد جعله الحافظ اليونيني حجة فيما بينه وبين ربه عند تصحيح نسخته من صحيح
البخاري، فما كان من إشكال طفيف أصلحه وما يحتاج فيه للبسط أخره حتى أفرده
في كتابه التوضيح شرح مشكلات الجامع الصحيح
أما أسئلة النووي فهي وريقات قليلة وقد طبعت ولا يحضرني الآن مكان طبعها

ويا ليت من عنده نظم المفصل أتحفنا به أو دلنا على مكان مخطوطه 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> اعذروني مسألة فرعية !
> من العجيب أن كل من سمعته أو قرأت له يتكلم عن ابن مالك يقول : هو الإمام أبو عبد الله جمال الدين محمد ابن مالك ... الخ ) حتى محمد محيي الدين نفسه محقق شرح ابن عقيل يقول ذلك
> أليس ( جمال الدين ) لقبا و ( أبو عبد الله ) كنية و ( محمد ابن مالك ) اسما 
> وهو يقول في ألفيته عن العلم 
> و اسما أتى و كنية و لقبا وأخرن ذا إن سواه صحبا 
> أي أنه يجب تأخير اللقب إذا صاحَب الاسم أو صاحَب الكنية ، ووافقه الجميع في عدم جواز تقدم اللقب على الاسم وخالفه البعض في رأيه عدم جواز تقدم اللقب على الكنية فجوزوه
> فما بالهم يقدمون اللقب على الاسم و على الكنية في اسمه هو ؟


للرفع !

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

> اعذروني مسألة فرعية !
> من العجيب أن كل من سمعته أو قرأت له يتكلم عن ابن مالك يقول : هو الإمام أبو عبد الله جمال الدين محمد ابن مالك ... الخ ) حتى محمد محيي الدين نفسه محقق شرح ابن عقيل يقول ذلك
> أليس ( جمال الدين ) لقبا و ( أبو عبد الله ) كنية و ( محمد ابن مالك ) اسما 
> وهو يقول في ألفيته عن العلم 
> و اسما أتى و كنية و لقبا وأخرن ذا إن سواه صحبا 
> أي أنه يجب تأخير اللقب إذا صاحَب الاسم أو صاحَب الكنية ، ووافقه الجميع في عدم جواز تقدم اللقب على الاسم وخالفه البعض في رأيه عدم جواز تقدم اللقب على الكنية فجوزوه
> فما بالهم يقدمون اللقب على الاسم و على الكنية في اسمه هو ؟


أرجو الرد

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

أرجو الرد يا رواد المجلس

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك
يجوز تقدم اللقب على الاسم إذا كان أشهر؛ كما في (المسيح عيسى ابن مريم).

وكلام ابن مالك عن الأكثر في كلام العرب؛ لأن اللقب يجري مجرى الصفة، والصفة لا بد أن تتأخر عن الموصوف.
لكن اللقب إذا كان أشهر من الاسم صار كأنه اسم آخر، فيجوز حينئذ تقدمه.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو الإمام الأثري

بارك الله فيك 
ولكن ( جمال الدين ) ليس أشهر من ( ابن مالك )
بل المشهور على ألسنة الجميع ابن مالك
وثم تعقيب آخر و هو :
كلام ابن مالك في ألفيته لا يدل على أنه ذكر المشهور فإنه أوجب تأخير اللقب و أكد الفعل ( أخِّر ) بنون التوكيد الخفيفة . 
اعذروني أريد فقط أن أفهم لماذا إطباقهم على هذه المخالفة حتى وجدت ذلك أيضا في حاشية الخضري .
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله



> ولكن ( جمال الدين ) ليس أشهر من ( ابن مالك )
> بل المشهور على ألسنة الجميع ابن مالك


المشهور يختلف من عصر إلى عصر، و(ابن مالك) كثيرون، ولذا لما أراد الشاعر أن يمدحه قال:
إن الإمام جمال الدين جمله ............... إلهه وببذل العلم فضله
أملى كتابا يسمى بالفوائد لم ............. يزل مفيدا لذي فهم تأمله
فكل فائدة في النحو يجمعها ............. إن الفوائد جمع لا نظير له



> وثم تعقيب آخر و هو :
> كلام ابن مالك في ألفيته لا يدل على أنه ذكر المشهور فإنه أوجب تأخير اللقب و أكد الفعل ( أخِّر ) بنون التوكيد الخفيفة .


ابن مالك لم يستوعب النحو في الألفية، بل استوعب مقاصد النحو كما قال: (مقاصد النحو بها محوية)، وقال في آخرها: (نظما على جل المهمات اشتمل).




> اعذروني أريد فقط أن أفهم لماذا إطباقهم على هذه المخالفة حتى وجدت ذلك أيضا في حاشية الخضري .
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


لا يوجد إطباق على ذلك، بل ما تفضلت به إنما يوجد في المختصرات، أما الكتب المبسوطة فإنها تذكر ما نقلته لك سابقا، من أن ذلك هو الغالب، وقد يخالَف الغالب إذا كان اللقب أشهر.

ويمكنك أن تراجع شرح الشاطبي في هذه المسألة، فقد أتى فيها بما يفيد، وكذلك شروح حرز الأماني عند قول الناظم: (وقالون عيسى ثم عثمان ورشهم).
لأن (قالون) لقب و(عثمان) اسم.

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## إبراهيم الجزائري

شكر الله للمشايخ الأكارم والإخوة الأفاضل خاصة أبا مالك العوضي




> مما استوقفني في ترجمة ابن مالك رحمه الله قول الصفدي في الوافي "وانفرد عن المغاربة بشيئين : الكرم ومذهب الشافعي"


اتق الله يا رجل

----------


## ابن تيميـة

> اتق الله يا رجل


أمرت بما فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة فجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## إبراهيم الجزائري

وجزاكم الله بالمثل أخي الكريم ابن تيمية، وأنت معزوم على مشوي ومكوي ومروي في شاطئ من شواطئ الصحراء الساحرة !

وهذه الضيافة تسمى قِرَى، لأن الكرم يكون ابتداءً وعن طيب نفس ؛ فإن كانت بعد سؤال فهي الحياء، وقد يكون المرء جوادا لا كريما، كأن يعطي من مائة رغيف يملكها عشرة، والكريم يعطي من الرغيف نصفَه ؛ فإن كان على فاقة فهو الإيثار، وهو أعلاها بلّغنا الله وإياكم منازلها.

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

يوجد الكثير من تشويه صورة المغاربة و المالكية في طبقات السبكي وهو ممن لا اطيق القراءة لهم ولا احبهم ، وارجو من الاخوة الانتباه لطوام كتب الاخبار و الطبقات و الادب فغثها كثير جدا
هل نطمع في كرم ضيافة أخي الفاضل الفقيه ابراهيم الجزائري
وفقكم الله

----------


## شيخ المحققين

> وفي كتابه الفوائد المحوية (أو تسهيل الفوائد والأول أرجح)


أرجو الإفادة علام بنيت ترجيحك؛ لأني وجدت ابن مالك نصَّ على هذه التسمية في شرحه لتسهيله، يقول: (( فإن بعض الفضلاء سألني أن أشفع كتابي المسمى بتسهيل الفوائد وتكميل المقاصد....)) 

وحزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يبدو أن المسألة لم تتضح لكم يا شيخنا الفاضل
فابن مالك له كتابان، أحدهما اسمه (تسهيل الفوائد) وهو الذي أشرتَ إليه، والثاني اسمه (الفوائد المحوية)
ففي أي هذين الكتابين قال الشاعر الأبيات المشار إليها؟ هذا ما أتكلم عنه في مشاركتي، ولست أتكلم عن تسمية الكتاب

----------


## شيخ المحققين

> يبدو أن المسألة لم تتضح لكم يا شيخنا الفاضل
> فابن مالك له كتابان، أحدهما اسمه (تسهيل الفوائد) وهو الذي أشرتَ إليه، والثاني اسمه (الفوائد المحوية)
> ففي أي هذين الكتابين قال الشاعر الأبيات المشار إليها؟ هذا ما أتكلم عنه في مشاركتي، ولست أتكلم عن تسمية الكتاب


قاتل الله العجلة..

وبارك فيك يا شيخنا الفاضل، وجزاك خيرًا على تفضلك بالتوضيح.

----------

